# Skeeter Pee Newbie Question



## wineforfun (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been making Dragon Blood with good success so far but would like to try some Skeeter Pee. My question is about the slurry. I am new to all of this and not sure how to use this, obtain this, etc.
I assume it is the leftover "slime" from my primary. With that said, how do you save it, store it, etc. to keep it until you are ready to use it?
Do you leave it in the primary? scoop it out of the primary? bottle it? etc.?
Thanks.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes the slurry is the "sludge" from the bottom of the primary. I pour it into a small empty water bottle. We always have some around the house. I screw on the cap and keep it in my mini fridge. I unscrew the cap each day for the first few days to let out any CO2 then tighten it back down. It will keep in the fridge quite awhile. A number of months. I hear some even freeze the slurry and it keeps longer. Or you can buy another pack of yeast when you start a batch for $1.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 25, 2013)

So you don't necessarily need slurry to make SP? I could just use a packet of yeast in the first place, or do you have to use a slurry and a packet of yeast?
Thanks.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 26, 2013)

either or will work


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 26, 2013)

Wineforfun,
I usually use yeast, I'll add slurry if I decide to keep it, but usually not. I find it much easier to just clean my fermenting buckets and use a $0.75 packet of yeast or two.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arne (Jan 26, 2013)

Ususally the slurry has some energetic yeasties in it so it takes off a bit quicker. That is probably the biggest reason for using the slurry, oh and you can get a bit of the flavor out of the slurry also. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I will just stick to a yeast packet, seems much simpler.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2013)

Always use a package of yeast for Skeeter Pee. Always forget to save the slurry and as others have said, much easier to just dump and rinse the buckets than try to collect/save it.


----------

